# Pleasure type horse competing with stock type



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

So I was wondering how would you judge a Open Pleasure driving class? I have a quarter horse mare (mostly western can do english) and I showed against a saddlebred horse this weekend in driving. Heres what happened:


There was only two of us in the class, the other horse was a saddlebred, so a light breed with lots of leg action. I was at an indoor facility, so I was driving around outside like 20 minutes before my class and Chloe was listening very well. I went into the arena and had to wait for the other gal to get her horse into the cart. The class went on and I had a very nice go around, Chloe was listening, head down, good extension etc...

Well we went in the line-up and the judge put her card in and came up to both of us and was like "this class was like comparing apples to oranges. In one hand we have a stock type horse and in the other is a pleasure type horse. Since this is pleasure driving I have to give it to the pleasure type horse." Then she turned and looked at me " your horse has the better transitions, looked happy out here, was cleary listening, BUT she is a stock type horse competing with a pleasure type"

I have competed with this other gal before and she then turned and looked at me and was like "Heidi i wish I had a horse like yours, You are able to go out into the parking lot, your horse doesnt care about cars, trailers, other horses, dogs, you even went through water....my horse only will go in the arena.... you should have won this class you clearly did better then me today"


I didnt argue or anything, just smiled and said thank-you. Around here you show against the same people and sometimes the same judges...this is seriously like the third time ive heard this from the same judge. Our association rule book doesnt say anything about it having to be a "pleasure type" horse. I dont want to make a big stink about it but I was just wondering what your thoughts are on it, I was just kinnda bummed.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

is the show mostly gaited horses?

"pleasure driving" as you know, has different definitions depending on which breed you are with....

as a judge, she should know that. (maybe anonymously mail her a copy of the AQHA's definition of pleasure driving??)


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

No it is mostly stock breeds in WSCA (western saddle clubs association) I mean there is the fair share of light breeds but at the "champ show" (the big finals at the end of the year) it is just called Open Driving and everyone regardless of breed shows against each other (minis to drafts) it is typically a gaited breed that wins it but a quarter horse has gotten in there before.

As far as like saddleseat classes there are maybe one or two people in it at the open shows (if even) and at the champ show there was only 8 people were the hunt seat classes had around 60 people.

It isnt really a huge deal just kinnda bugs me

Thanks for replying!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it would bug me too!

hang in there


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

wow i would be a little poed too! bc i show apha and our driving calles for a english/pleasure look...here








[/URL]

this is at a paint show! actuallt they should be more extended. sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

*AQHYA World Championship Show**Lifetime Achievement Award**Year-End Award*
** *Amateur Membership**Incentive Fund Foals (pdf)**Incentive Fund Stallions (pdf)*
** *Novice**Limited Rider**Youth**Amateur**Open**Versatility Ranch Horse**Equestrians with Disabilities*
** *Affiliates**Show Formats**Showing Glossary**Guide to Showing**AQHA Handbook**Therapeutic Medications**Show Promotions**America's Horse*
** *AQHYA World Show**AQHYA World Show Qualifying Points**AQHA World Show Qualifying Points**Bayer Select World Show**Bayer Select World Show Qualifying Points**Show Schedule**Check Qualifying Points**European Championships**International Horsemanship Camps**Show Results**Show Talk Forum**World Show Archives**Regional Experience*
**
*2006 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW
NOVEMBER 4-18 | OKLAHOMA CITY, OK | STATE FAIR PARK*
*JUNIOR PLEASURE DRIVING*
*AT ONLY 3 YEARS OLD, ARTFUL PERSUASION WINS HIS FIRST WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP TITLE.*
*BY **TONYA RATLIFF-GARRISON**, INTERNET MANAGER*

*CLICK THE PLAY BUTTON FOR VIDEO* Artful Persuasion is a 3-year-old. So his owner, Emily Harrington, wasn’t expecting the tall bay gelding to earn a championship at his first World Show. Needless to say, she was pleasantly surprised.
“I was very amazed,” the Aubrey, Texas, woman said. 
With Team Wrangler member and AQHA Professional Horseman Jason Martin driving him, “Steve” turned in a winning performance in the junior pleasure driving finals on Wednesday, November 16, taking the world title. The gelding was the only 3-year-old in a class of 11 4- and 5-year-olds.
“I had a great drive today,” Martin said. “As young as Steve is, his attention span is limited. In the go-round the other day, he probably gave about 50 percent, but today, I felt like he gave 100 percent.”
But even at only 3 years old, Martin had confidence in the gelding.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I show miniatures in driving and in minis there are many types of "pleasure" driving. Such as country pleasure driving, park pleasure, fine harness, and plainf pleasure driving. In the basic pleasure driving classes the judge should look for the horse that transitions smoothly, keeps a good impulsion and looks like they are a pleasure to drive, after all it is a pleasure driving class. Now, whether or not you win or lose, it is one persons opinion and maybe she just thinks that only lighter breed, showier horses should be placing. If it is a open show it should be based on breed standards and who best fits the breed. If your horse is the overall better horse but the other horse fits that breeds description for pleasure driving better, then that should be the judges placing. If your horse transitions gaits and listens better while the other horse does not transition as nicely or listen to commands very well, the you should be placed first. Just always remember, it is only ONE persons opinion. That is what I do when I am mad because someone placed aboved me that should not have or I place above someone that should be ahead of me. I know this year at a local fair there was this tiny and extremely exquisite blue roan mini mare in a halter class that performed 100 time better than any one elses horse and she placed her fifth and me second along with a friend of mine first. Me and the other lady immediately went to her at the end of the class and told her, we do not care what the judge said you should have been first!

Just smile, take the ribbon, leave the ring and remember Just one persons opinion, I know it helps me not to go back and try to strangle someone.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^^

Ya I smiled and left. i really like showing so I wasnt going to really let it bother me... I was just wondering what everyone else thought. My horse loves to drive and I think perfers it to me riding her. She keeps her ears forward and can really go when she opens up. 

I love driving minis though. Where I board the gal has two of them that drive and she is going to be sending out her B class sized mini this spring to be trained. That mini is super flashy and fun to watch run around... so im excited (even though it isnt even my horse). She is hoping to bring her down to pinto world next summer. 

Thanks everyone for your opinion!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

A_L, I'd look at your signature for the answer to this question.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Joshie said:


> A_L, I'd look at your signature for the answer to this question.



lol thanks :lol:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I would have been angry when it happened but you have to take the comment for what is was worth. The judge obviously didn't know much about driving or realize how much safety and manners should play a part in the decision. The "pleasure" in pleasure driving means having a nice drive not that it is for pleasure type horse. That judge should be very embarassed at their stupidity.


----------

